

Ask HN: Review my idea and free web app (for site monitoring) - sucuri2

Hi HN,<p>I submitted a similar post a while ago, but it seems that my msg was lost (yes, I shouldn't have set a URL).<p>Anyway, what we developed is more than just a normal site monitoring that checks if a site is up or not, but a new concept of Network-based integrity monitoring (NBIM).<p>The idea is to monitor the integrity of network/Internet assets, similarly to what we are used with file-based integrity. In a nutshell,  it will verify that important parts of your Internet presence have not being altered.<p>Our beta product, NBIM, offers this functionality to detect changes (malicious or not) on web pages, http headers, whois database, DNS, host, HTTPS pages, and SSL certificates (with more to come). If anything ever changes, you get an email alert (or tweet to be cool) almost in real time showing a diff between the old and new snapshot.<p>The link:
http://sucuri.net/?page=nbi<p>Comments about the idea, page design, implementation, concept, etc are welcome!<p>Thanks!<p>--dd
======
esonica
I like the idea too, but thought I would offer some comments about the design.
Just thinking out loud, so don't take anything personally ;)

I am not sold on the logo, firstly the icon that looks kinda like a lint ball
(is it meant to be the 'cloud'?) and the wording for sucuri, my brain insists
it starts with SLI whenever I glance at it... I like the idea of a stylized
font, but I don't think its quite there yet.

Also the menu, although simple and usable, seems like it could be a bit more
prominent/flashier. It just doesn't seem to match the layout... hard to
explain this one.

I like the design/layout of the content areas, nice CSS work, but perhaps the
login box text could be a little larger or clearer. If you're having trouble
fitting it in (hence the small text), try losing "Address" off Email Address,
its implied enough these days.

Under the form elements to enter your site address, the text seems very small,
for something so important. Beef that up a bit, its part of your sales pitch,
don't hide it away :)

Actually... while I sat here procrastinating, I did up a quick mockup of what
I am talking about... I thought you should make the products you are promoting
for more prominent,

Check it out at : <http://www.esonica.com/sucuri.jpg>

~~~
sucuri2
Thanks for the awesome and detailed reply. I will certainly put all your
suggestions in practice.

I am more a security type of person (and unix guy) and that's why I tried to
keep the page simple, but I guess I left it too simple :)

Btw, did you get a chance to register and look at the application internally?
I would love some feedback from there too.

thanks

------
stuntmouse
1) 5th bullet point should read: Notifications available via email and
Twitter!

2) Re: Sucuri Network-based Integrity Monitoring. This header should not end
with a period. Also, do you mean to say the following? Sucuri: Network-based
Integrity Monitoring

3) Your explanation below the site field needs polishing. I'd prefer to have
it read:

Sucuri notifies bloggers, administrators and web designers when critical
information about their systems change.

Don't want to see your site in a _defacement archive_ or in the _news_ because
it was hacked? Try NBIM now to be alerted as soon as a suspicious change
occurs.

~~~
stuntmouse
Change the text entry button from "Sign Up" to "Try" or "Go". You can still
ask people to sign up on the next page, but this change would give people the
sense that they're quickly trying your service out without a commitment.

~~~
sucuri2
That's why I like HN... Always good feedback :)

Thanks for the help, I will implement those very soon..

------
fossb
Idea is good, very original... I registered and am still waiting for the
activation email (being more than 10min).

------
fossguy
You say free, do you mean free software too? Any plans to release the code or
just SAS?

